# HX650W als Austasusch für neues AX650?



## Hood (11. November 2011)

*HX650W als Austasusch für neues AX650?*

Ich habe eine RMA meines brandneuen AX650 Netzteils bei Corsair eingeleitet da es störende Nebengeraüsche hatte.
Noch etwa 2 Monaten erhalte ich Ersatz - aber ein HX650W.

Da ich mich jedoch bewusst für das AX650 entschieden hatte, da es einen semipassiven Modus und ich sehr viel Wert auf Ruhe lege und ich die Vorteile von vollmodularem Kabelmanagement schätze ist das für mich kein gleichwertiger Austausch. Zu dem ist die Effizienz und auch die Preisklasse auf einem niedrigeren Niveau.  
In der Garantie steht zudem dass das auzutauschende Produkt mit einem identischen oder gleichwertigen Ersetzt wird.

Ich würde demnach gerne als Austausch ein gleichwertiges Netzteil aus der AX-Serie erhalten und hoffe das das möglich ist.
MFG


----------



## Bluebeard (14. November 2011)

*AW: HX650W als Austasusch für neues AX650?*

Hi,

brauchen wir garnicht darüber diskutieren 
War definitiv ein Fehler seitens der RMA. Sowas wird bei uns nicht gemacht - in die andere Richtung Ok - sprich HX ist nicht verfügbar und Du bekommst was höherwertigeres, aber "auch wenn es sehr gut ist" ein Netzteil einerer Günstigeren Gattung als Ersatz, das ist nicht typisch.

bitte schick mir per PM alle deine Daten (RMA Nummer, EMail Adresse und Telefon Nummer am besten).


----------



## Hood (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: HX650W als Austasusch für neues AX650?*

Zwar hat es insgesammt etwas lange gedauert, Ich habe jedoch korrekten Austausch von Corsair erhalten.
Ein großes Danke dafür


----------



## Bluebeard (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: HX650W als Austasusch für neues AX650?*

Hi,

nicht dafür immer gerne, lag ja klar auf der Hand das da was verwechselt wurde im Lager oder der RMA...

Freut mich das jetzt alles zur Zufriedenheit gelöst wurde 

Danke für das Feedback!

Greets,


----------

